# Webspace ohne "eigenem" Domainname?



## firemann (12. Jan. 2010)

hallo,

In ISPconfig 3 kann ich ja eine Website hinzufügen ohne dass gleich auch ein Domainname auf diese Site "zeigt". 

Wie kann diese Website auch ohne den Domainname erreichen?

Von Confixx kenne ich folgende Adressen:

=> web1.xxxxx.meinserver.de 

gibt es so was auch bei ISPconfig?

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

Du brauchst immer einen Domainnamen oder aber Du brauchst für jedes web eine eigene IP. Das mit den (lokalen) Domains ist auch recht einfach zu lösen:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=15059&postcount=16


----------



## firemann (19. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine Frage jetzt noch präzisieren:

Ich möchte bei der Einrichtung eines Servers mit ISPconfig als Hostname z.b. "*meinserver.local*" eingeben.

treffen dann diese Annahmen zu?

- der Server bzw. die Adminseite von ISPconfig ist dann nur über die IP-Adresse erreichbar

- ISPconfig kann mit diesem "lokalen" Hostnamen ohne Probleme arbeiten

- weitere Websites können mit "richtigen" Domainnamen ohne Probleme angelegt werden. 

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2010)

> - der Server bzw. die Adminseite von ISPconfig ist dann nur über die IP-Adresse erreichbar


Wenn Du sie nicht in der hosts Datei auf Deiner Workstation einträgst, dann ja.



> - ISPconfig kann mit diesem "lokalen" Hostnamen ohne Probleme arbeiten


ja.



> - weitere Websites können mit "richtigen" Domainnamen ohne Probleme angelegt werden.


jein. Da Dinge wie email versenden aus webs heraus z.B. mit Kontaktformularen nicht funktionieren wird.

Die Kombination aus falschem hostnamen und richtigen Domains macht auch grundsätzlich keinen Sinn.


----------

